

How is $455 per week comparable to $27.63 an hour? - armored_mammal
http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/fairpay/fs17e_computer.htm

======
stephengillie
$455/wk is equal to $11.375 per hour, assuming 40 hours.

At a rate of $27.63/hr, you'll earn $455 in about 16.47 hours.

